
PC case maker CaseLabs forced into bankruptcy and liquidation by tariffs - _JamesA_
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/pc-case-maker-caselabs-latest-news-bankrupt-liquidated-us-tariffs-a8487416.html
======
equalunique
Too bad. Unfortunately, CaseLabs consistently was out of my budget (dare I
say, most budgets) anyways, so the net effect of their demise on the consumer
market seems negligible.

------
_JamesA_
"It was a privilege to serve you and we are so very sorry things turned out
this way."

[http://caselabs-store.com/](http://caselabs-store.com/)

------
rasz
importer!=maker

